# Working on the Swinger



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

While rebuilding many faults, one item is difficult. Removing the old window tint is a challenge. I have tried some leaners, water, soap, and paint thinner. The tint is about 30 years old. I have removed some of the film but then the glue is remaining. Any one have any suggestions. Gonna remove all old tint then have the windows redone. Frank, Twin falls, Id.


----------

